# thanks FRANK



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i really enjoyed the rod/plug building help...thanks for letting my son and i come over...


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

ditto

rufus


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*My Peasure*

It was my pleasure. I hope to have everyone over again soon. Like always, this weekend filled up fast with other things. Next Sunday is looking good. maybe we can doa bucktail/flounder tying afternoon?

I am tying flounder rigs and bucktails this afternoon if anyone is up for it give me a call.

Frank


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

PSYCOS have a meet on the 27th...why don't you come...


----------



## fcbandgdog1 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Thanks*

for the invite, I have wanted to come and always had something pop up (I am a HS Band Director and Saturday's are busy) ooks like the 27th is free. I will try to make it!

F


----------

